# Are you one of the annoying ones?



## Molly77 (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm pretty sure it is common practice for your work order to include....remove lawn clippings. Doesn't say find somewhere to hide and dump them.:furious::furious::furious::furious: Never fails when we get a property that has previously been serviced.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Been at this a long time and never removed a single clipping.


----------



## Molly77 (Feb 10, 2014)

What do you do with them?


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Mulching blades


----------



## Molly77 (Feb 10, 2014)

Well that is a lot different then hiding piles and piles in a corner of the yard....


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Wannabe said:


> Mulching blades


Never had a return for clippings ever. I have had to send guys back to blow the walk ways a time or two. Once usually does it and they either never do it again or never take a pic of it.


----------



## Molly77 (Feb 10, 2014)

Yes, that happens a lot....never take a pic of it" just save it for the next contractor to clean up


----------



## Molly77 (Feb 10, 2014)

Here is a pic of what I mean....fresh grass clippings they hid under some leaves they didn't rake up.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Molly77 said:


> Here is a pic of what I mean....fresh grass clippings they hid under some leaves they didn't rake up.


We never raked a leaf until they started paying us $50.00 every 2 bags then we started that. Prior to that we blew the leaves out away from the property and mulched them with the mower. Now we get paid $2,000.00 for an afternoon of leaf raking so we stopped mulching.

If this is as bad as the guys you are following leave you I would consider yourself lucky. Today I found all the shingles from a roof repair and I think I even know which property they came from as well as several tires and cans of paint inside a property that has been cleaned out since 2011. Guess we will pick up their scraps because they couldn't afford the dump fee. 

I also found this. The order mill out of Indianapolis that we share our state with did this wint. I hope to be billing them for some new radiators.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Those old radiators are hard to come by. Local place told us a few years ago they order them from out-of-state at $900 a pop. Lead regulations I was told.


----------



## Molly77 (Feb 10, 2014)

Wow..50 for 2 bags of leaves. We would of been a lot less bitter doing this in a rain storm if we got paid that well!


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Wannabe said:


> Those old radiators are hard to come by. Local place told us a few years ago they order them from out-of-state at $900 a pop. Lead regulations I was told.


We will be providing an alternative bid for forced air. The last time we received a bid for a new boiler was for the property across the street from this one. It was $28,000.00 and the bank did not jump on it!


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Molly77 said:


> Wow..50 for 2 bags of leaves. We would of been a lot less bitter doing this in a rain storm if we got paid that well!



That looks like about $300.00 right there. If we are going to provide ANY service we charge for it. I'm not removing leaves as part of a grass cut. I don't provide services along with other services. Every thing we do at a property has a dollar figure attached to it or we don't do it! Period. We are not a charity.

Hence we don't do ANY post conveyance work, very little REO. Unless it's for a realtor we don't do much.


----------

